# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Fish ID

## Abaddon

Hi, I went over to That Aquarium this evening to 'expend' some hongbao money  :Grin: 

I saw this strange fish and netted it. The young chap that pack the fish said it's a local fish and actually is FOC. So I hope the kind aquarist here can help me ID this fish







Snakehead? Bullrout? Stonefish? The finnage, head and general look is very goby-like.

Cheers :Smile:

----------


## CK Yeo

Oxyeleotris marmorata, Soonhock/ Marble goby.

ck

----------


## Mez

Nevermind, CK got there first!  :Razz:

----------


## Abaddon

Thanks for the quick reply bro!!  :Smile:

----------


## Abaddon

Anyone knows what these critters eats?

I googled but most of the search results involve cooking them instead of keeping them.

Cheers

----------


## Matt Ford

It looks very young Abaddon so try it on frozen bloodworm which it should take no problem. Are you aware of the potential size of this bugger?  :Confused:

----------


## blue33

they eat fauna also.  :Grin:  a silent killer.  :Evil:

----------


## Abaddon

I'm aware of the potential size. For now it looks harmless. I'll move it to another tank with a bichir once some of my neon tetras starts to disappear

Cheers

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

They are also know as "shun hock" right?

----------

